# Price of Antares Saddles?



## Squiggles on Paper (25 December 2012)

I'm being treated to a lovely NEW jumping saddle for christmas  Very excited, I like the Barnsby and the Equipe ones. But Antares are lovely  Does anyone know how much a new jumping saddle from them would cost? Thanks!


----------



## charlimouse (25 December 2012)

My Antares monoflap jumping saddle cost £2700 about 2 years ago.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (25 December 2012)

charlimouse said:



			My Antares monoflap jumping saddle cost £2700 about 2 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, do you think the price will have gone up or down? I have messaged Antares' Facebook page so hopefully they will reply


----------



## sillygillyhorse (25 December 2012)

Extremely unlikely that the price will have gone down!  I would expect to be paying around the £3k or +£3k in line with the likes of Devoucoux and Butet etc


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (25 December 2012)

sillygillyhorse said:



			Extremely unlikely that the price will have gone down!  I would expect to be paying around the £3k or +£3k in line with the likes of Devoucoux and Butet etc
		
Click to expand...

0.0 in America, my friend got one for (roughly) £2,500


----------



## amage (25 December 2012)

Yea she probably got it second hand at that price not a hope of a new one for that


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (25 December 2012)

amage said:



			Yea she probably got it second hand at that price not a hope of a new one for that
		
Click to expand...

she ordered this online (around £2200) and then got it slightly adjusted for around £300. it is brand new.

http://www.smartpakequine.com/antares-jumping-saddle-7850p.aspx


----------



## amage (25 December 2012)

How did she get away without paying the tax and import duties?


----------



## amage (25 December 2012)

When they are French saddles would be far better to buy direct than through an agent in USA so that it is fitted direct too. You should consider some of their second hand ones....they are beautiful saddles that really hold value. I have one and am about to buy a second


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (26 December 2012)

amage said:



			When they are French saddles would be far better to buy direct than through an agent in USA so that it is fitted direct too. You should consider some of their second hand ones....they are beautiful saddles that really hold value. I have one and am about to buy a second
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the UK and will be buying (if I get one, mind you, which ever brand I get) through their UK agent.


----------



## ElleJS (26 December 2012)

Speak to Ben Renault, he is uk rep, v good too. You will be looking at 3k.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (26 December 2012)

ElleJS said:



			Speak to Ben Renault, he is uk rep, v good too. You will be looking at 3k.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, Antares told me (and its on their website) that Victoria Wearing (Dan Delsart) is their UK rep?


----------



## ElleJS (26 December 2012)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			Oh, Antares told me (and its on their website) that Victoria Wearing (Dan Delsart) is their UK rep?
		
Click to expand...

T
Was about 18months ago so must have a new uk rep! they're lovely saddles lucky you! If you like Antares though also try a Butet and a Devoucoux then make up your mind  I've ridden in/had each and all are just incredible but some horses go better in one than the other so if you're spending the money you may as well try all and see which one suits you and the horse. My friend has just bought a Childrec saddle and loves it so could be worth a try too?


----------



## Llanali (26 December 2012)

As above- try childeric.

I think tarrsteps has experience of them as I understand they are more popular over the pond? I really rated the one I sat in.


----------



## SillySausage (26 December 2012)

Very jealous! Love Anatares....

Another one recommending Childeric, in my opinion they are not particularly pretty, but they are very comfy.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (27 December 2012)

ElleJS said:



			T
If you like Antares though also try a Butet and a Devoucoux then make up your mind  My friend has just bought a Childrec saddle and loves it so could be worth a try too?
		
Click to expand...

I've heard some not so good things about Devoucoux, i.e. bad customer service, taking ages to get the saddle and then it not fitting etc. I'm not so keen on the look of the Butet's tbh (sorry, thats just my opinion). I'll look into the Childrec's


----------



## popsdosh (27 December 2012)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			I've heard some not so good things about Devoucoux, i.e. bad customer service, taking ages to get the saddle and then it not fitting etc. I'm not so keen on the look of the Butet's tbh (sorry, thats just my opinion). I'll look into the Childrec's 

Click to expand...

 you can have exactly the same issues with Antares ,been there got the t shirt they are nice saddles but not suited to all horses so beware.Only consider one if you can afford to be without it for some time when alterations are needed (which they will) and then take a sweepstake on whos saddle comes back to you. I have changed to English flocked saddles as they are easier to get right and keep properly fitted!


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (27 December 2012)

popsdosh said:



			you can have exactly the same issues with Antares ,been there got the t shirt they are nice saddles but not suited to all horses so beware.Only consider one if you can afford to be without it for some time when alterations are needed (which they will) and then take a sweepstake on whos saddle comes back to you. I have changed to English flocked saddles as they are easier to get right and keep properly fitted!
		
Click to expand...

:/ are there any other similar brands you (or anyone else) can recommend (just keeping my options open). I'm going to email Devoucoux about their saddles


----------



## Llanali (27 December 2012)

I think from your list you'd get best customer service from barnsby- English made, altered and supplied.


----------



## popsdosh (27 December 2012)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			:/ are there any other similar brands you (or anyone else) can recommend (just keeping my options open). I'm going to email Devoucoux about their saddles 

Click to expand...

 Personally this is the wrong way to go about finding a saddle it should be like a blind wine tasting find what fits your horse and then you.Not all makes can be made to fit your horse as they are limited by the tree they use!Have you not considered English saddles .The French saddles are comfortable for the rider but possibly less thought goes into the horses comfort! You are buying a saddle made for your horse so expect it not to be easy to sell on ,as they are expensive to alter dont believe the rubbish about them fitting anything! you only have to look at whats under the saddle on some horses to realise this is a myth.
The reason I chose to use English saddles is that they are easier to fit and alter and they all make saddles that are equivalent or better than the continental opposition. If you talk to them about why they still make saddles the way they do they will tell you.The trend towards thinner synthetic panels is in my opinion detrimental to the horse it may look great and make you feel close to your horse but they are not intended to be an everyday saddle used for any length of time. I will now duck below the wall to avoid the incoming!!!!


----------



## Llanali (27 December 2012)

Of course, if you like sparkles try Bliss of London, they are handmade saddles, the range is the brain child of Nikki Newcombe who was black country's. uk sales manager for years. 

Absolutely stunning: we have three on our yard in varying degrees of bling- two legacy jumps and a paramour jump.


----------



## lucemoose (27 December 2012)

Surely it's whatever fits your horse? Not all names, makes or trees will suit the horse or you. I had to have a M2M saddle- nothing fitted my horse!!!


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (27 December 2012)

lucemoose said:



			Surely it's whatever fits your horse? Not all names, makes or trees will suit the horse or you. I had to have a M2M saddle- nothing fitted my horse!!!
		
Click to expand...

I never said it wasnt whatever fits my horse. I'm just curious about different brands!


----------



## Javabb94 (27 December 2012)

As popsdosh said have you considered any English saddles? I had a memory foam saddle for 3 months - horse changed can't alter it so now for sale in pristine condition as hardly ever got to use it! Even though the tree can be heated on mine the shape is wrong.

A wool flock will probably be the better option, I know this is isn't in quite the same league as childeric/butet/Antares but I have a monoflap ideal impala which has been found by saddle fitters to fit loads of horses. 
Have you seen the new Albion revelation saddles? 
Personally i would find a fitter who can bring a range. Look on national saddle centres website


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (27 December 2012)

Kirsty+Java said:



			As popsdosh said have you considered any English saddles? I had a memory foam saddle for 3 months - horse changed can't alter it so now for sale in pristine condition as hardly ever got to use it! Even though the tree can be heated on mine the shape is wrong.

A wool flock will probably be the better option, I know this is isn't in quite the same league as childeric/butet/Antares but I have a monoflap ideal impala which has been found by saddle fitters to fit loads of horses. 
Have you seen the new Albion revelation saddles? 
Personally i would find a fitter who can bring a range. Look on national saddle centres website  

Click to expand...

sorry, im being a bit dumb but what do you mean by 'english saddles'. what brand is that? (sorry, im just have a blank). I currently have the Albion K2 Jump but it isnt really fitting my horse any more (he moved yards and is now in a much better condition) and for some reason I find the Albion's quite hard (just my opinion). 

what about Amerigo saddles (in particular Vega Jump Special Monoflap)


----------



## Javabb94 (27 December 2012)

I just mean saddles of English make not French which the ones you have been looking it are, the majority are latex I think where most English are flocked  I too found the k2 hard but the new revelation looks amazing! 
National saddle centre stock amerigo look in their website, I got mine from there absolutely brilliant service and most importantly a saddle that fits beautifully - they will bring various ones to try and all are new - there website has most but not all saddles they stock


----------



## amage (27 December 2012)

Another that is worth a look is the John Whitaker saddles or the Prestige saddles.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (27 December 2012)

amage said:



			Another that is worth a look is the John Whitaker saddles or the Prestige saddles.
		
Click to expand...

This could just be what one saddlers opinion, but a while ago when we first bought the Albion K2. We looked at the JW saddles and the saddler told us that they weren't very secure? (for the rider)


----------



## amage (27 December 2012)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			This could just be what one saddlers opinion, but a while ago when we first bought the Albion K2. We looked at the JW saddles and the saddler told us that they weren't very secure? (for the rider)
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the rider....if you aren't secure in abWhitaker then you prob won't be secure in the Antares/devoucoux/Butet flatter jumping saddles. I rode a very powerful jumping mare for years in one with no issues. She had a proper back cracking jump and could unseat people very easily. You need to ride in as many brands as possible


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (27 December 2012)

amage said:



			Depends on the rider....if you aren't secure in abWhitaker then you prob won't be secure in the Antares/devoucoux/Butet flatter jumping saddles. I rode a very powerful jumping mare for years in one with no issues. She had a proper back cracking jump and could unseat people very easily. You need to ride in as many brands as possible
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even try the John Whitaker anyway as my horse had had an Albion K2 Jump with his old owner so I thought I would get one as well, but it is quite hard.


----------



## Javabb94 (27 December 2012)

amage said:



			Depends on the rider....if you aren't secure in abWhitaker then you prob won't be secure in the Antares/devoucoux/Butet flatter jumping saddles. I rode a very powerful jumping mare for years in one with no issues. She had a proper back cracking jump and could unseat people very easily. You need to ride in as many brands as possible
		
Click to expand...


I had a John Whitaker passion - I found it very unsecure as the flaps were so small- there is hardly any knee roll, it didn't help that I'm 5ft 11 though! 

I was also used it riding in my ideal impala pro which is incredibly secure - once I sell the JW I will be saving for another impala (currently have 1 for 2 horses or the new Albion revelation monoflap which looks very secure) 

If you like no/ not much block I would say the JW is great it just depends on what you are used to


----------



## One More (27 December 2012)

I would definitely look at Amerigo! Personally I really like their saddles, not tried a jump saddle but love my dressage saddle from them.


----------



## sbloom (27 December 2012)

popsdosh said:



			Personally this is the wrong way to go about finding a saddle it should be like a blind wine tasting find what fits your horse and then you.Not all makes can be made to fit your horse as they are limited by the tree they use!Have you not considered English saddles .The French saddles are comfortable for the rider but possibly less thought goes into the horses comfort! You are buying a saddle made for your horse so expect it not to be easy to sell on ,as they are expensive to alter dont believe the rubbish about them fitting anything! you only have to look at whats under the saddle on some horses to realise this is a myth.
The reason I chose to use English saddles is that they are easier to fit and alter and they all make saddles that are equivalent or better than the continental opposition. If you talk to them about why they still make saddles the way they do they will tell you.The trend towards thinner synthetic panels is in my opinion detrimental to the horse it may look great and make you feel close to your horse but they are not intended to be an everyday saddle used for any length of time. I will now duck below the wall to avoid the incoming!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Tend to agree with most of this, though thin panelled close contact saddles are designed to be used with slightly more padding to give more concussion absorption.

Many jump saddles are flat and open - the K2 is much deeper and blockier, personally I prefer flat and open, I can move which makes me feel secure rather than being in the wrong place and not able to balance, which is what happened to me in the K2.  People have all sorts of ideas about what they like - my classic is the flat backed Connie owner who asks be to bring only deep seated saddles, not ideal on flat backed horses, and then loves the very flat open seat that fits the best!

I would recommend finding a REALLY good recommend fitter who covers your area and start out seeing what they can do for you.  Once you start to know what works and doesn't work for you and your horse you can then go to brands that you can be more sure might work, IF that fitter truly has nothing to work for you.

I'd not recommend M2M for the reason that you have no protection under distance selling laws.


----------



## ElleJS (27 December 2012)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			I've heard some not so good things about Devoucoux, i.e. bad customer service, taking ages to get the saddle and then it not fitting etc. I'm not so keen on the look of the Butet's tbh (sorry, thats just my opinion). I'll look into the Childrec's 

Click to expand...

I'm afraid you'll have the same with Antares as well (there is a reason I changed my antares  however a lovely saddle but some horses don't go well in them. Same with any saddle. Never had a problem with devoucoux or my Butet but my horses are the sort of horses that suit them if that makes any sense!! Yet I know riders that don't get on with them and others like me who can't live with out them! 

They are also saddles that if you have been used to an Albion or if you ride in a certain style  you probably won't like or feel secure in so make sure you ride over some big fences when you try  However for me, the way i ride and my leg length they are perfect. I've got clients horses all in Amerigos and I like them too (I even have a dressage one for my top horse as they were they only brand that catered for her shape) they suit the owner too who is an amateur and show jumps at 1m20 level (she had Butet before and couldn't get on with them) so it really is what suits you and your horse and level of competition the best  Try lots and good luck!!! Let us know what you go for in the end! Very exciting! 

I've ridden a horse in an equipe and a Prestige a while a go and liked both- those actually may be worth looking at?


----------



## BlueFire710 (27 December 2012)

I'd also take a look on the Voltaire Design website - lovely saddles and the UK rep comes out for free to try one so got nothing to lose. It's the only saddle one of my horses goes well in and the people who started it worked at Devocoux for many years so all the experience and loveliness of their saddles but with the customer service of a newer company wanting to build up a loyal customer base. 
Here's the link:
http://en.voltaire-design.com/saddles.html


----------



## KatB (27 December 2012)

Look at Equipes, seem to fit eveything, are lovely to ride in, and come from main saddlers, so you don't have to worry bout customer service in the same way. However, it will feel different going from a K2 to a close contact, so try lots!


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (27 December 2012)

KatB said:



			Look at Equipes, seem to fit eveything, are lovely to ride in, and come from main saddlers, so you don't have to worry bout customer service in the same way. However, it will feel different going from a K2 to a close contact, so try lots!
		
Click to expand...

I do like the Equipe synergy  I've ridden other horses in a close contact - just not mine!


----------



## natalia (27 December 2012)

I have A LOT of cc jump saddles and favourite is my Antares. Pessoa comes in second. Then stubben edelweiss, then lemetex.  Have a livery with a prestige meridith and I hate that, find it sticks your lower leg forward. Also have a couple of barnsby cc saddles which are OK. I also like Black Country mono flap and normal flap styles quantum I think? (v comfy although dont have one any more  )


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (28 December 2012)

natalia said:



			I have A LOT of cc jump saddles and favourite is my Antares. Pessoa comes in second. Then stubben edelweiss, then lemetex.  Have a livery with a prestige meridith and I hate that, find it sticks your lower leg forward. Also have a couple of barnsby cc saddles which are OK. I also like Black Country mono flap and normal flap styles quantum I think? (v comfy although dont have one any more  )
		
Click to expand...

is it just me, or are Quantum saddles not around anymore? :/


----------



## longdog (28 December 2012)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			is it just me, or are Quantum saddles not around anymore? :/
		
Click to expand...

Quantums still being made - http://www.dragonflysaddlery.co.uk/...ryname=Saddles&subcatname=Jumping&itemid=1666


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (28 December 2012)

longdog said:



			Quantums still being made - http://www.dragonflysaddlery.co.uk/...ryname=Saddles&subcatname=Jumping&itemid=1666

Click to expand...

0.0 http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/308399.html


----------



## Matafleur (28 December 2012)

Different Quantum, the Dragonfly saddle is just a style of Black Country saddle.

The Quantum brand was different people, different saddle.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (28 December 2012)

Matafleur said:



			Different Quantum, the Dragonfly saddle is just a style of Black Country saddle.

The Quantum brand was different people, different saddle.
		
Click to expand...

OK yeah thats what i thought


----------



## sbloom (28 December 2012)

Quantum stopped trading after technical problems with the "bridge" component between the two independent panels, if I remember correctly.  Mainly XC and jump saddles though they did have a short time making dressage saddles as well.


----------



## popsdosh (28 December 2012)

sbloom said:



			Quantum stopped trading after technical problems with the "bridge" component between the two independent panels, if I remember correctly.  Mainly XC and jump saddles though they did have a short time making dressage saddles as well.
		
Click to expand...

Just about to post this .A lot of upset riders left with unsaleable saddles!


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (28 December 2012)

popsdosh said:



			Just about to post this .A lot of upset riders left with unsaleable saddles!
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I heard, so I got a bit confused when she said Quantum lol!


----------

